# Lowrance elite 4x Handbuch



## zander1203 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde !!!!

ich suche ein Handbuch für das Lowrance Elite 4x in Deutsch .
Schon mal danke im vorraus !!!



mfg marcel


----------



## Margarelon (29. Mai 2013)

Die Forensuche hilft...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240240


----------



## mlkzander (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance elite 4x Handbuch*

wobei x4 und 4x nicht die gleichen geräte sind...........

was nützt ihm da die forensuche ?


falls du wirklich für das 4x suchst, schreib mir pn


----------

